# Sword making



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Iv made about 10-12 of these now for nieces and nephews and I think they maybe my favorite projects, yes these are more fun to build than even a slingshot. The sword is oak with a catalpa hilt and locast pomell and scales and the shield is maple with oak scrap slats for bracing. Finished with bees wax and orange oil.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

You sound like an awesome uncle. Nice work on the wasters and shields!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looking at the pics made me want one. i liked the addition of the shield.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Love this one!


----------

